# Italian Fried Cheese Cookie?



## northernMIcook (Feb 2, 2004)

This past Christmas an Italian friend of ours gave us some of his mom's Fried Cookies...They had a sweet ricotta cheese filling inside, a donut tasting dough and shaped like a 1/2 moon ravioli. Does anyone know what these are called and/or the recipe? I have asked our friend for the recipe and he says he will ask his mom (who is in italy) but we have not heard back yet.  Any ideas?


----------



## carnivore (Feb 2, 2004)

hi northernMIcook,
could it be a stuffed form of "Cenci"?  here's one link--does it sound close (minus the ricotta cheese stuffing)?


----------



## northernMIcook (Feb 2, 2004)

Nope  ...thought you found it for a minute... It's softer than Cenci (isnt cenci kind of like anglewings?) The outside dough has the same texture and taste of a cake donut but about 1/4 of an inch thick. I think from the taste that maybe there's yeast in it?...just a guess. The cookie is a soft one when done, not at all crispy. AHHHH.... I am having the hardest time describing this :? It looks like a small meat pie...sort of :?: If I ever find it I'll make one for everyone!!!! (haha)


----------



## northernMIcook (Feb 2, 2004)

Did I type anglewings?   I meant angelwings


----------



## ChrisF (Feb 2, 2004)

Found this on the web, Is this what you are looking for?

Fravioli 

Dough 
2 1/4 cups all-purpose flour 
2 tablespoons white sugar 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
3/8 cup shortening 
2 eggs 
2 tablespoons dry white wine 
Filling 
1 1/2 cups ricotta cheese 
1 egg 
1/4 cup white sugar 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 
4 cups vegetable oil for frying 


1  In a large bowl, stir together 2 cups of the flour, sugar and salt. Cut in the shortening until the mixture resembles coarse meal. Make a well in the center and pour the eggs and white wine into it. Stir with a fork, gradually bringing the dry mixture into the center until a dough forms. Turn the dough out onto a lightly floured surface and knead in remaining flour until smooth. Cover and let rest for 5 minutes. 
2  In a small bowl, stir together the ricotta cheese, egg, sugar and vanilla until well blended. On a lightly floured surface, roll out the dough to 1/8 inch thickness. Cut out 3 inch circles using a cookie cutter or a glass. Place 1 tablespoon of the ricotta cheese mixture in the center of each circle. Fold edges over into a half-moon shape and press to seal. Raviolis can be frozen at this point and saved for later. It seems to help keep the filling from oozing out while frying. 
3  In a large heavy skillet, heat oil, one inch deep, to 365 degrees F (180 degrees C). 
4  Place the ravioli into the hot oil so that they are not crowded. Fry on both sides until golden. Drain on paper towels. If you like, dust with confectioners' sugar or drizzle with honey before serving.


----------



## northernMIcook (Feb 2, 2004)

*HEY!!!!!!!!*

This could be it   :!:    
I'll make it and let you know. That's the only way to tell but it sounds right. 
THANKSSSSSSS!!


----------

